# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  MCE 6" fenders and flares?

## bob

Anyone have knowledge of this product, the Gen II in particular? Also, are they legal in NH as long as I install the LED signal/markers in the edge, and move my front fender signal/marker to the grill area (CJ style  :Smile: )
For background, I have developed a 1" hole in my passenger fender just on the top, and have one on it's way in the exact same spot on the drivers side. But the tube fenders don't seem to cover the full 6" where these do appear to which would legally cover my present (31x10.5) and future (35x12.5) tire choices.

Thanks

http://modernclassicenterprises.com/tj/

----------

